# Al-Qaeda Wipes Out Rival Militant Encampment (HD)



## Crusader74 (May 31, 2014)

Professional looking TTP's carried out to wipe out a Shia compound in Yemen.. From rehearsal and drill movements to medevac of their injured..


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (May 31, 2014)

That wouldn't happen if a barbershop was there.And whats up with the whole  video editing this this Al-Qaeda version of Elysium?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 31, 2014)

Yeah I agree, whoever these fighters are, they seem well schooled and very seasoned. Takes time to build proficiency like that (loading on the move, shooting on the move and getting good hits, assaulting through with follow-up kill shots, frag the room before entry, medical prep, and intel/equipment exploitation).

Actually looked like a rock solid hit...I wonder who is training them.


----------



## Crusader74 (May 31, 2014)

JAB said:


> Yeah I agree, whoever these TB's are, they seem well schooled and very seasoned. Takes time to build proficiency like that (loading on the move, shooting on the move and getting good hits, assaulting through with follow-up kill shots, frag the room before entry, medical prep, and intel/equipment exploitation).
> 
> Actually looked like a rock solid hit...I wonder who is training them.



It's quite concerning, to see such proficiency ...


----------



## DA SWO (May 31, 2014)

JAB said:


> Yeah I agree, whoever these TB's are, they seem well schooled and very seasoned. Takes time to build proficiency like that (loading on the move, shooting on the move and getting good hits, assaulting through with follow-up kill shots, frag the room before entry, medical prep, and intel/equipment exploitation).
> 
> Actually looked like a rock solid hit...I wonder who is training them.


Bergdahl


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 1, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Bergdahl


Lol...your post isn't even worth a "disagree!"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 2, 2014)

What’s really concerning to me is the prep; rehearsals and assault were all well coordinated and efficient (someone has been training them). You would be hard pressed to find a third world military squad that could do that. Their weapon manipulations, their movements and coordination between each other were exceptional. Where they fraged that those two rooms at the same time, etc. I noticed in the video during their recce and the assault that the camps security was less than stellar, so I am not say these assholes could have pulled that off on a hardened, alert and secure perimeter. But I did notice at least one guy was killed inside a prepared fighting position. Than again these guys probably wouldn’t hit a camp with a solid secured perimeter.

I hope some Predator pilot shoots a hell fire into these guys truck on their next murderess raid…


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 2, 2014)

Curiosity question:

How do we know the guys doing the hit are A-Q and not the Yemeni Military?

THAT would be a great propaganda victory, hit A-Q and claim it was a rival faction.

Wait, no, we are not smooth enough to pull that off.

I'll stick with my original response.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 2, 2014)

I should show so that video to soldiers who complain about being in the field or range too much...


----------



## asewland (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks lie it's been removed...


----------



## pardus (Jun 2, 2014)

And Al Qaeda attacking a Military hospital in Yemen last year...

http://en.alalam.ir/news/1543809

But it's OK because they're sorry...

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...logizes-for-deadly-Yemen-hospital-attack.html


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 3, 2014)

In the original video( approx 43 & 53 sec into ) I noticed some of the fighters had optical sights on the AK's ... Something I've never seen before..

The weapon manipulation also mirrors you tube videos from the US ..getting high up on the barrel to negate recoil & increase accuracy ..


----------



## Brill (Jun 3, 2014)

Guess USPs are not the only ones watching all the tactical shooting vids on YouTube.

That's the first time I've seen hajji NOT go full auto with an AK.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 3, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> I should show so that video to soldiers who complain about being in the field or range too much...


Hell, do that and the all quit!


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 3, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> Hell, do that and the all quit!



SOF Rule: Quality is better than quantity.  I hear ya rusty.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 4, 2014)

So I figured what the hell break down the video and see what the rest think.

*ISR Collection:*
The initial video shows clear HD video of the entirety of the camp, to include prepared fighting positions, forward check point, and camp personnel to include their human patterns. The surveillance team was able to get a clear vantage point to video the whole camp and gather appropriate Intel on the camp. This shows a very lacking defense plan and counter surveillance system to deterring and or capturing the opposing assault force. A few notes:

·  The fighting positions appear to be based around building placements and not interlocking fields of fire.
·  The video showed camp security not manning the prepared fighting positions.
·  Weapons postures were low, with slung weapons (a few not carrying their weapons) and individuals moving about the camp away from their fighting/security positions.
·  The observation point/check point (i.e. their early warning position) closest to the road approaching the camp was unmanned during the surveillance video and the assault video.

*Rehearsals & Prep:*
Based on the decision that the assault force decided to use one vehicle, I am guessing the camp had a regular visitation by a similar truck (more to follow later). Also based on the layout of the rehearsal area, it appears the initial plan may have been to drive the single vehicle directly into the middle of the camp. However, on the assault it is unclear if they in fact did so or stopped short. The rehearsal video clearly shows, each individual of the assault force having a predetermined area of responsibility. This leads me to believe that they not only had the surveillance video, but also likely had HUMINT on what vehicle would not raise suspicion during the approach and what areas and or buildings were of high priority.

*Approach:*
The assault vehicle did not approach at a high rate of speed; it approached during broad day light, and such a manner as to not raise alarm to the camp. Note the cut in half plastic water barrels in the back of the vehicle being used to shield the fighters. Obviously these would not offer any small arms protections, thus I imagine they had predetermined that similar vehicle carrying water or other resources in similar barrels, approached the camp on a regular bases. This would tie into the intelligence collection and rehearsals, and again appears to show some HUMINT on the camp. Also note the OP/CP closest to the road (the early warning position) was not manned during the approach.

*Targeting & Assault:*
It was clear the assault force’s main objective was to kill everyone within the camp, but some of the things noticed were the immediate attack on individuals walking about the camp (possibly the camps meet & greet team), as well as the immediate targeting of the camps only vehicle. Following they moved to their assault positions, assaulting buildings and fighting positions, and than following up with individuals who were fleeing the camp. During the video, only one camp defender is seen killed in a fighting positions, suggesting either lack of ability to get to their fighting positions or lack of will to remain in their fighting positions while under attack (note the two individuals gunned down as they attempted to flee the camp). The use of hand grenades prior to assaulting buildings suggest the assault force had no intention of taking any prisoners.

*First-aid & MEDEVAC:*
Not only is it clear that the assault force was well prepared to assess and treat trauma, but also well prepared and rehearsed in the evacuation of their wounded. Note the collapsible stretcher, and immediate administration of wound dressing and IV therapy. Suggesting the assault force had medical training or emergency medical personnel on hand. Also suggest extensive planning and execution experience to prepare and rehearse for medical emergencies.

*Intelligence & Equipment Exploitations:*
In the initial video, they showed a captured Yemen Military Officer uniform, Military ID’s, cell phones, and countless weapons, ammunition and military related equipment.

*Conclusion:*
Starting with camp security; the lack of security personnel within their positions, coupled with the positions being close together, showed a lacking in leadership and tactical planning by the camp commander. The lack of area deny and disrupt patrols, allowed a recce team to develop quality HD video surveillance of the entire camp, its security positions and overall security posture. The lack of overhead cover to protect from the sun/heat at the OP/CP probably contributed to the position being unmanned. This effectively removed the camps early warning, and allowed the assault force to penetrate deep into the camp. The fact that there were prepared fighting positions shows that they were if not expecting an attack, were attempting to be prepared if one took place. The lack of discipline in manning those position clearly contributed to the success of the assault force. Furthermore, the lack of coordination between the camp security, the lack of discipline to man their positions, and lack in use of breaking contact tactics, largely leads me to believe the camp was manned by an under trained, ill prepared and non-disciplined security force, that clearly resulted in the annihilation of the entire camp.

Now the assault force, these guys knew what they were doing. They had rock solid ISR, they had mocked up the camp, rehearsed and assaulted damn near flawlessly. Their ability to shoot and manipulate their weapons while on the move shows a high range of proficiency. Their ability to stay within their lanes of fire and assault key positions, without stopping shows a high level of experience and combat seasoning. Their planning in using one assault vehicle shows a high level of trust in their own abilities and confidence within their planning and prep work. The medical care and MEDEVAC capabilities show experiencing in planning, preparation and good leadership. During the rehearsals it’s clear that one individual is giving instruction while the rest are “eyes on” paying attention, this shows highly skilled instructor/leader.

In closing, I will not say this AQ unit is a top level assault force; it’s obvious to me that there are many contributing factors to the overall success of the assault force. However, I do believe it is highly important to study videos like these, and break down what went wrong, what went right and use it as a training tool and eye opening reality check for any personnel who may end up having to fight with well trained fighters like these. This video should be shown to every service member who is pulling force protection CONUS & OCONUS.

Some screen shots of the video:


----------



## ScribblerSix (Jun 15, 2014)

Crusader74 said:


> Professional looking TTP's carried out to wipe out a Shia compound in Yemen.. From rehearsal and drill movements to medevac of their injured..



It's not a Shia compound but a Yemen army op in the south near Aden. I've been in that area before. Al-Qaeda rarely fights against the Houthis who are in the north.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 15, 2014)

ScribblerSix said:


> It's not a Shia compound but a Yemen army op in the south near Aden. I've been in that area before. Al-Qaeda rarely fights against the Houthis who are in the north.



You base your assertion on what?


----------



## 104TN (Jun 15, 2014)

JAB said:


> ...Based on the decision that the assault force decided to use one vehicle, I am guessing the camp had a regular visitation by a similar truck...



I think you're probably right. Not sure if you caught it, but starting at 1:06 it looks like at least one side of the truck was using a cut in-half drum for concealment.


----------



## ScribblerSix (Jun 16, 2014)

Crusader74 said:


> You base your assertion on what?



What do you mean?


----------



## pardus (Jun 16, 2014)

ScribblerSix said:


> What do you mean?



How do you know it's a Yemeni Army OP and not a Shia group?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 16, 2014)

ScribblerSix said:


> What do you mean?



How do you know it is an Yemeni Army operation and who are they attacking??  Based on the documents seized it is a Shia compound of some sort..


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 16, 2014)

ScribblerSix said:


> What do you mean?


You are unverified with 7 posts. How do you know it is not Shia? How do you know it is Yeman? Etc


----------



## ScribblerSix (Jun 16, 2014)

To back it up, let me check in with a intel friend of mine based in Yemen and get back to you because it'd be interesting to confirm. 

But, overall, Al-Qaeda considers many of the Yemeni Army post's "Shia" to justify attacking it. Another reason it's called "Shia" is it's actually a meaningless statement and often just part of the Salafi propaganda. Taking another point, given the Houthis have their stuff painted (the "Death to America, Death to Israel, Death the Jews" posters) in Sunni areas, outsiders (even people at the CIA) say these  areas get attacked and in the vids these areas are full of soldiers and AQAP call them areas "Shia". They're not. 

Additionally, a lot of the Yemeni army is in civilian robe as per the video. I was in Aden in January and it is absolutely packed with undercover military who control the inside and outside of the city. Also outside of it is terrain similar to that video. The far north, is much more mountainous than Al Bayda and Abyan, where this video is likely.

Lastly, AQAP hasn't attacked Saada since 2011. They've been pushed to the east of Saan'a and south towards Aden. They live in the mountains right outside the capital that reach out towards the tribes north of Aden. 

Really, the onus of evidence is to prove that this place is "Houthi". Where are the Houthi slogans? Where are the Houthi banners? I really recommend to not believe a document because it said "Shia" or "Sunni". When you live in a place like Yemen you'll soon realize what matters is tribe, not sect. Some tribes even kneel 4 times and call themselves Sunni (rather than 3). They just do it and figure they are Sunni. 

Anyway. what the hell do I know?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 16, 2014)

He could tell you, but....


----------



## ScribblerSix (Jun 16, 2014)

shit I mean kneel 5 times*, attention do detail


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 16, 2014)

ScribblerSix said:


> <snip>
> Anyway. what the hell do I know?



That statement carries a lot more weight when folks know who you are; and by that I mean credentials.


----------



## ScribblerSix (Jun 16, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> That statement carries a lot more weight when folks know who you are; and by that I mean credentials.



Right, again let me check in with my contact to resolve this. It'd be interesting to find out.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 16, 2014)

ScribblerSix said:


> Right, again let me check in with my contact to resolve this. It'd be interesting to find out.



The documents on the ground at the end of the video are Shia, (Shia cleric Nasrallah) unless they are recovered documents from dead soldiers that whom ever was in that compound were "maybe" responsible for...


----------



## ScribblerSix (Jun 16, 2014)

So we have this, but the video on 




Here's a beret of a typical yemeni soldier, the same guy who has this on his wallet. 

Here's a USAID plaque I took a pic of with a Houthi slogan on it... but it's a "Sunni village" allied to the military. 

Again, a houthi symbol in a Sunni village 






What's the point? Well if you are getting into it, there's no place in the world that having a picture of  a Houthi symbol and a pic of a Shia cleric  means you're a Houthi, rival, milita. 

I mean on 

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

 the tag says it's in Hadramut... but come on... there are no Houthis in Hadramut. 

Just don't believe the stuff on face value -- especially when it comes to Yemen. There's as much evidence that they're soldiers (if not more). What the hell would Houthis be doing in the South? AQAP is in the south though and so is the Yemeni army. Again, look back at what I wrote on AQAP saying anyone who they shoot is a "Shia". It's BS, remember who the audience for this video, don't believe the propaganda on face value (especially given it is a AQAP propaganda video), that is edited and could have this stuff planted on the dead guy's body anyway.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 16, 2014)

Based on the military truck, uniforms and equipment inside the compound, I'm inclined to think it was a small military or militia unit that was attacked. 

As for if they are Sunni or Shia or whatever, it really matters little to me. I'm more concerned with that damn assault team and their overall proficiency. I want to know who they are, more specifically who is training and or leading them.


----------



## ScribblerSix (Jun 16, 2014)

JAB said:


> Based on the military truck, uniforms and equipment inside the compound, I'm inclined to think it was a small military or militia unit that was attacked.
> 
> As for if they are Sunni or Shia or whatever, it really matters little to me. I'm more concerned with that damn assault team and their overall proficiency. I want to know who they are, more specifically who is training and or leading them.



It says in the video and I am inclined to believe them. It's a AQAP.


----------



## ScribblerSix (Jun 17, 2014)

My contact, intel, an advisor to various groups, fluent-Arabic speaker, lived in Yemen for years, very knowledgable about the local landscape too, believes:

1) 1 wallet doesn't mean very much
2) soldiers often wear casual clothing, for obvious reasons from the climate, hygiene, and blending in
3) there's 0% support for the Shia "Houthis" in Hadramout
4) both sides spin tribal conflict, so don't eat what either side tries to feed you without carefully considering those factors


----------

